# What's the best way to strip mouthbrooding African cichlids of their eggs?



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

My Placidchromis Electra did the dance 14 days ago.

Two of them are holding, and I have one 10 gallon tank for the species (fry), so I want to strip them. I've never done it before, I usually just let things happen "naturally" and remove the female once the fry are freeswimming. I want to do this properly.

What's the best way to get the fry out?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Pat her on the back. 

Sorry for my useless insight


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

put her in a breeding box. wait till she is comfortable and settled down. gently open her mouth by putting a bit of pressure on her cheeks. when her mouth opens, i back her up out from under the fry. or you can use a breeding box for each of the females and babies will fall out thru the slots, but u r still on their schedule.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

I've only got one breeding box, but that sounds like a good plan.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

If you need help opening the mouth once you have her in your hand use the tip of a ballpoint pen to gently work it open, as it isnt sharp and wont hurt her


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

I just scooped up my 40-50 pseudotropheus aurora fry and plunked them in with the pseudotropheus zebra fry, lol. Now both moms can spit them out naturally.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

good luck with your fry!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Good luck  Pics when u can


----------

